# I laughed till I cried!



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't know how to put this delicately......but it's so funny I just HAVE to share! :laughing8:

Lying on the couch, with Jazz curled up pretty much on my crotch area. She was fast asleep, I was reading. Suddenly I just HAD to....um....pass gas.  So, well, there was no-one else around so I didn't even TRY to be delicate about it, and that toot was pretty dang loud lol! 

Jazz LEAPED up, standing at FULL alert, staring intently at my crotch, doing this sort of little vibrating dance that she does (I MUST video that one day!) when I tooted AGAIN! I swear she jumped from all fours straight into the air about 6", ran straight up my chest and stared intently at my face for 5 seconds, ran back down my body and stared again, did this little scratchy thing she does when she's trying to figure something out, and finally inching forward and shoving her nose into the folds of my pj's at my crotch area. 

Then MAN!!! Did she back up fast! :laughing8: She sneezed! Then she pawed at her nose! Then she sneezed again! I was just DYING! Then, with one more disgusted look at me, as if to say "How COULD you?" she jumped off the couch and went and curled up in her bed. 

I had NO idea my ladylike little toots could be so deadly! :sign5:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMFG Ronni!! :laughing6: That is hilarious!! We've had similar incidences here...mostly consisting of Milo in bed curled up where he loves to sleep (by hubby's butt). At times Milo just can't stand it & has been known to completely run away from not even just the bed...but our entire bedroom! hehehe

Thanks for sharing your little funny. Totally made me LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is hilarious! LMAO!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

If someone toots here ninja literally runs across the room so fast you'd think someone was shooting a gun and he was running for cover lol!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

That is hillarious, thanks for sharing, I giggled myself silly.

This makes me think about a couple of things that puzzle me about dogs

1. Why do they seem so surprised when they fart? It's like they don't know what the heck is happening, cracks me up  :nscared: 

2. How come they can smell their own poop, every other dogs poop, sometimes eat cat poop, and yet become so 'insulted', 'disgusted' 'grossed out' when they smell out farts? :nmad2:


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Back when my husband and I used to ride a lot, he was ahead of me on his saddle mare, Black, and I was behind him on my mule (yes, mule) Pete. Black let a good loud one go - Pete spun on his back feet, deposited me in the ditch and took off back to the barn! Honestly, you'd think he never heard one before.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Same at our house. Emmie will shove at the 'area' in an attempt to 'bury' it!!! Sue and the chi's


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

HAHA. Stella lays next to me in the reclinder whenever I'm in it, but God forbide
I make the slightest toot, she jumps up from a sound sleep and runs 6 or 7 feet before looking back at me like "Sick, dude!"

HOWEVER, she's passed gas on more than one occasion, and she just starts thumping her tail and smiling ( mouth open, panting).

Double standard !


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

ROFL....too funny :laughing9:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel doesn't mind because she spends most of her time with my OH who i'm assuming has conditioned her for such noises and odors.

BUT GOD FORBID You do this around Godric. He was up on the sofa laying behind my knees the other day, and well lets just say it ended with him skulking off into the other room glaring at me the entire time.

What a prude!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

LMAO!!! This is priceless!!!

Every time I toot, Kahlua will jump on me and literally start digging into my crotch area... really fast like she's burrowing... I keep assuring her there's nothing she could possibly want down there.. =P


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> LMAO!!! This is priceless!!!
> 
> Every time I toot, Kahlua will jump on me and literally start digging into my crotch area... really fast like she's burrowing... I keep assuring her there's nothing she could possibly want down there.. =P


Yes! This!! This is the exact same kind of thing that Jazz does, when I said she was doing the "scratchy thing", little paws going so fast they're almost a blur!



> 1. Why do they seem so surprised when they fart? It's like they don't know what the heck is happening, cracks me up


Y'know it's interesting, I don't know if its the diet my two are on, but they just NEVER have gas....at least no that I can hear, or smell. One of my daughter's dogs, on the other hand, toots up a storm. And she does the SAME THING, every single time.......she'll toot, peer anxiously at her butt, then if she does it again (she almost always does), she'll jump up and run away, while at the same time also trying to investigate her butt. You can imagine the kind of pretzel shapes she's contorting herself into while she's doing that lol! If she toots again while she's running, she'll just run faster! Every time she toots, she runs away from 'em. It's about the funniest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Tink said:


> Yes! This!! This is the exact same kind of thing that Jazz does, when I said she was doing the "scratchy thing", little paws going so fast they're almost a blur!
> 
> Y'know it's interesting, I don't know if its the diet my two are on, but they just NEVER have gas....at least no that I can hear, or smell. One of my daughter's dogs, on the other hand, toots up a storm. And she does the SAME THING, every single time.......she'll toot, peer anxiously at her butt, then if she does it again (she almost always does), she'll jump up and run away, while at the same time also trying to investigate her butt. You can imagine the kind of pretzel shapes she's contorting herself into while she's doing that lol! If she toots again while she's running, she'll just run faster! Every time she toots, she runs away from 'em. It's about the funniest thing I've ever seen!


LOL!! Well at least I'm reassured now that I don't have a strangely perverted dog!! 
And same goes for my 3 that are on raw diet; no farts; no smelly poos, no bad breath... then there's Misty who's on TOTW (which by the way I LOVE as far as kibble and have nothing against; we're just waiting to use it up before switching her to raw) who has stinky poops and farts!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

lol that just had me crying with laughter, thank you for cheering up my whole day


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO!
I am glad someones else posted this.

Dillon is afraid of farts.
He will run up and jump into my arms and wrap himself round my neck.
Especially if one of us lets one go and it vibrates through the bed. hahaha!!
He jumps up, looks all around and then pounces on me. Bless him.
I feel so sorry for him and guilty.
The girls dont bat an eyelid. lol


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

LOL that is so funny we have ran dogs out from under the cover before lol.They are so funny.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

HAHA i laughed till i cried when i read that, i swear we should just get together all our hilarious stories and put it in a book LOL


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

OMG!!! I am hysterical right now!!!! I'm so glad someone else has these experiences and was brave enough to post it! Chippy often curls up under the covers on my belly when we go to bed at night. I can't tell you how often one of us (I'll blame my hubby, lol  ) will let one go... Chippy can't get out from under the covers fast enough, making a noise like he's gasping for air. He then goes to his bed and acts all high and mighty like we were trying to kill him!!. Too funny! But then the silly boy seems to forget all about it, as he goes right back under the covers first chance he gets!


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

That just made my whole day so much better!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja and baby run from their own toots hahaha it's so funny


----------

